# What's going on in here???



## Vintageglam (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 9, 2010)

Errythang is just nutty right now   Mayhem and shenanigans at every turn!


----------



## Twix (Feb 9, 2010)

You'd think they'd've made an announcement... But then again it seems that most people don't even read those, so...!


----------



## arosieworld (Feb 9, 2010)

I miss thanking people. So for the record, Thank you. There were lots of really good posts today. Some funny, some informative but too many to quote and reply to.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Feb 9, 2010)

Why is the button gone?
Will it come back?
It saves me keystrokes


----------



## Glib Gurl (Feb 9, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> I miss thanking people. So for the record, Thank you. There were lots of really good posts today. Some funny, some informative but too many to quote and reply to.


 
Since I cannot "thank" you, I will quote you. 

G'night!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 9, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! What happened to the thanks button? I was using it earlier.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Feb 9, 2010)

Moderators? Why is the Thanks button gone?


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 10, 2010)

Give it back!!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 10, 2010)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Why is the button gone?
> Will it come back?
> It saves me keystrokes



Thank you


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 10, 2010)

Mods can we have some sort of service announcement please???


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 10, 2010)

ditto.......


----------



## QT (Feb 10, 2010)

I tought I went crazy, lol. Didnt this happen before? They took it off for a hot sec.

ETA: It looks bare were it once was


----------

